# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  fritz box fon αλλαγη μασκας με telnet

## range

Καλησπερα μπαίνω με telnet στο fritzbox fon για να αλαξω την μασκα γιατι δεν σε αφήνει και παω 

/var/flash/ar7.cfg 

και μετα

vi ar7.cfg

και μου βγαζει σφαλμα 

-sh: vi: not found

πως θα επεξεργαστω το ar7.cfg;

Εχει ξανα αναφερθει εδω

http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=34119&page=3

χωρίς να βρεθεί λύση

----------


## range

το πρόβλημα λύθηκε μεσω του FBEditor-0.6.9.7.exe απλα ειναι στα γερμανικα. Στην ουσια ειναι ενα προγραμματακι που συνδεεται με την ip του modem και μπορεις να κανεις edit στο ar7.cfg. Αν υπαρχει καποιος αναλυτικός οδηγός για να το σεταρω και να εχω και το voip μου εκει θα ήμουν ευγνώμον  ::

----------

